# TetraAqua Blackwater Extract



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Can I use this for my Bettas?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've used it in the past because I liked the blackwater colouring it provided. However, after doing some research online it apparently doesn't really do anything to the water chemistry. Someone reported even when overdosed their pH remained the same, and it didn't soften it at all. 

Indian Almond Leaves, oak leaves and peat moss will all soften your water, as well as release beneficial tannins and humic acids.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree that it's so much better to go to the natural source of blackwater extract. There is a really good IAL seller on aquabid/ebay. You can also find fallen oak leaves for free, just make sure there are no pesticides/chemicals used in the area where you find them.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've used it in the past because I liked the blackwater colouring it provided. However, after doing some research online it apparently doesn't really do anything to the water chemistry. Someone reported even when overdosed their pH remained the same, and it didn't soften it at all.
> 
> Indian Almond Leaves, oak leaves and peat moss will all soften your water, as well as release beneficial tannins and humic acids.


Cool thanks for the response. I wasted $8 bucks in thinking it will be beneficial for my bettas. 



LolaQuigs said:


> I agree that it's so much better to go to the natural source of blackwater extract. There is a really good IAL seller on aquabid/ebay. You can also find fallen oak leaves for free, just make sure there are no pesticides/chemicals used in the area where you find them.


Thanks for the info Lola im check on that.


----------

